# OoC discussion about the Swashbuckling game



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

This thread is meant for OoC discussion concerning the Swashbucklers of Sword Coast game. Please use this thread when you need to ask a rules question or if you are a fan and want to tell us how good we are. 

If the players have questions concerning their characters or their actions, please mail me at wbweb@jippii.fi


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok. Here's the rooms. If i have got them wrong, please don't sue me. Post here.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Perfect. Thanks a bundle, Xael.

Might I make a suggestion on your ship design? This is just constructive criticism, so please don't take it any other way  . From what I know of shipbuilding, which is limited to a few tours, your belowdecks area is full of wasted space that just wouldn't occur. The rooms should probably be built so that they are along the hull, which saves wood, making the ship a little cheaper, and frees up that central area. And then, they'd probably all be stuck together in blocks of four on either side of the ship, instead of having the access hallway between them.

The bow crew compartment could be enlarged, and the hallway between the rooms, along the center of the ship could be used for whatever purpose was necessary, as a gathering area in bad weather, an impromptu mess hall, extra cargo space, extra bunk space for soldiers, etc.

Feel free to ignore it, but I thought I'd put in my two cents.


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm no ship expert, but that sounds like a good idea. I'll change the floorplan, but you must select your rooms again.


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2002)

Updated floorplan of 2nd floor below the deck. Choose your rooms. (Did you notice that they just got smaller. I'ts my revenge.  )


----------



## Acmite (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll take #3


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

i'll take cabin #4.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 21, 2002)

Cabin # 5


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 21, 2002)

#1 for me.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a reminder for everyone, please use this thread for OoC character questions and comments.

Kaboom: I'm using every NPC you sent me, they're not just everybody appearing right away.

Right now I'm waiting for Xael to log on so he can have his talk with the captain. This conversation will not be displayed to all of you as it will is going to take place over Msn Messenger.
I also suggest you all to get it, as it seems that Morrus has disabled private messages. This way we can all use it to tell information not available to the other players.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 21, 2002)

I got MSN messenger, it's a great tool. I believe you have my E-mail, Dalamar?


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 21, 2002)

*I'll take cabin #8 then*

I like the way you expanded the crews quarters as well.

Thank you, Xael.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2002)

I won't be posting any RP stuff today as I want to give time for you to RP, not just me. Of course, if it will start to look like nothing happens in about half an hour, I'll post my next post.

See ya!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW, you wanna know a funny fact?
Xael doesn't know ahead of time what is going to happen.

That's right, he knows about as much as you all do. Helps to keep him and you on your toes.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

GWolf, could you get MSN Messenger so we could get the converstion going without everybody else seeing it. Seeing that you and Saphire are the only ones at the cabin, I don't think everybody else should be hearing it. Just add my e-mail address when you have installed it.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 23, 2002)

Sure I will downlaod it right away, your Screename is your email?


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry Dal,  but I'm gonna be pretty quite for the next week or so; my computer access and time will be limited.  If I don't post anything, then just assume that Reg's not paying attention to anyone else, and he's just watching a school of dolphins swimming with the ship.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Np, Uvenelei. I can't expect everybody to be around all the time. If something important that really needs Reg's attention happens, I'll try to play him however needed.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 23, 2002)

*"...None, zero, nada."*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"But be warned, I will allow -no- romantic thoughts towards her. None, zero, nada."*



 

No romantic thoughts, eh?  Just how old is this girl, or were we unable to tell?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2002)

Good point, other guy, can we get a solid desrciption of her duagter?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2002)

Guess I forgot that, I'll descripe her now as you saw her when she entered the ship.

She is human, seemingly around her twenties. She has inherited many good things from her mother, including golden and flowing hair and an exotic look to herself.
She wears a long dress that seems to be of very fine make and has been kept good care of.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll take room #2 if it isn't taken


----------



## GWolf (Mar 24, 2002)

*Room*

Just put me down for any room you want, because I supposedly was the last one to join the crew.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2002)

Valkys, I've sent you e-mail.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2002)

As some of you have noticed, Morrus has disabled private messaging. So if you need to contact me with stuff others would not know, use my e-mail (the one in my first post on this thread) _or_ get MSN Messenger. If you do get it, or already have it, I'm registered with the same address.


----------



## Xael (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok. Now that it seems we're going to need the deck for battle i thought (ok it was Dal) that it might be good idea to post the deck here.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2002)

Well actually I think the uppermost view would be better as I don't think you're going inside captain's cabin or to the 5ft. high storage area.


----------



## Xael (Mar 27, 2002)

Hmph.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 28, 2002)

Grim will stand on the side that will be facing the other ship, so he can intercept people quickly.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 28, 2002)

Velerel will stand on the side facing the ships (if surrounded, then on the right side), close to the stairs at the top of the picture -- taking cover behind the railings, if possible.  Just before the enemy ships come close enough to board the Qillathe he will take cover behind the barrels by the stairs and continue to fire at the enemies.

Should he hear any of them speaking, he will concentrate on listening to what they say, rather than attacking (unless he is currently being attacked).


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2002)

*Xael*

Xael will be standing in the middle of the deck.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 29, 2002)

Reg is standing on the side of the ship closest to the incoming ships. He'll open fire with his crossbow when the ships get within 3 range increments if anyone is visible. If they manage to board, he'll move in with his short sword and try to flank the enemy/knock them off the ship. (I bet I'm going to miss this fight; nuts.)


----------



## Acmite (Mar 29, 2002)

Lorec will kneel on the side facing the coming ship, somwehere in the middle.  Kneeling should give him a higher AC and a little bit of cover (hopefully) from the side of the ship.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 30, 2002)

First round over!! Wohoo!! Took me an eternity to get it all done, but its worth it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 31, 2002)

Wohoo, we got our first round done! , About how far are the ships away now Dalamar? (Sorry if I missed it in the post)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 31, 2002)

Woo Hoo, can't wait to smash some Gobo's and tuskers!

I did e-mail you with the spell Egan was going for, it seemed pretty obvious from the prayer he shouted, that ok?

When does turn 2 start?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

When everybody has posted what they're doing the next round, I'll wrap it up. Some have already said what they will do in the continuing rounds, so if they don't post I'll just use what was said.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

Ups! It didn't even cross my mind that Egan was casting a prayer, and I didn't get your email (atleast I can't find it and I've stored all posts concerning this game)
Sollir, the distance between the hulls of the ships is around 10ft., but you can't be sure.

Anybody of you know how to make those nice maps thay have at the Game of Death and the Iconics adventure?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 31, 2002)

Whoops! ok, i'll make sure i e-mail you next time, i just thought it was fairly obvious he was going for a prayer/bless type spell, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2002)

Nothing gamedestroying happened, so you don't really need to be saying you're sorry.

But I still need to know if anybody knows how to make those maps, they would be of help in a combat like this.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't know how to make the maps. Sorry, just thought I'd say.

And I can't say what Kii will do the whole combat. It's a rd by rd thing with her. Longbow works for round 2.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

Dalamar, can you give us an idea of when you'll be able to post round 2? 

If your busy with RL thats cool, i was just hoping for a general estimate.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll post the next round tomorrow for me, don't know if its still the same day for you. If everything goes as I'm hoping and my little sister doesn't take over the computer, I'll post around 7 PM GMT. 
I caught a flu at Easter vacation and didn't really feel like messing up with the combat (would you believe it takes a bit over half hour to resolve a single round of combat) and school picked up today and when I got home my Taekwon-do trainings begun before I had time to do homework so I had to do them after that (around 10PM my time) and now its midnight so I really don't feel like messing with rules. 
So the combat will (hopefully) continue tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

Sometimes there's just too much to do for on day, if you can post when you terrific, if not were won't be going anywhere.

I hope you feal better soon, i know i hate being sick myself.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 2, 2002)

*a poorly disguised *Bump**

BTW, Damon, Saphire, Randel, Krubto, Gastrono, and Tim are my brain children.
Dalamar, if you want more NPCs I'll make them.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 2, 2002)

Take your time and your flu drugs, and come back later when you've got time and health, Dal.

I'm clueless on the map making, too.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 3, 2002)

No worries on the time, dude.  If you're sick, you're sick.  Not much you can do about it.

Despite being a geologist, I can't help you on the maps....anyone else?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2002)

Its nice to see people wishing you well, thanks guys (BTW, do we have girls here?)

Right now I'm working on making the map with photoshop, using layers, I'll put it here and update it round by round. It took me 20 minutes to draw the grid! Also, if you have/can make/can get a pic of your char and want me to use it, make it 15 pixels by 15 pixels (in any fileformat) and mail it to me.

I'll try to work the 2nd round today, althought it might be a little late from the time I told earlier as mapping is ssslllooooowwww.

I've quite much recovered, only coughing anymore so I can resume this thing.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2002)

The map's ready, explanation in next post. Ups, forgot the beast on your ship.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2002)

They guy all in blue is Velerel, the black 'G' is Gastrono (I got lazy in the end), the one sharing a square with a mast is Kiirivae, the big greens are orcs, the small brown thingies are goblins, the red splat in _Qillathe_ is Damon who hasn't died yet, the other at the enemy ship is the orc who got a bolt to his head, the weird brown thingies are blanks they are trying to get between the ships for easy manning.
Hopefully you'll be able to recognize your chars. If you can't, ask me.

The map will be updated round-by-round (thank gawd its easy when using layers at Photoshop) 2nd round should come up tomorrow.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 5, 2002)

I think we're a little understaffed here. The crew of a ship the size of the Qillathe should be at _least_ 20... and I'd think more if we're a known pirate hunter. There should be some standard NPC sailors on our side, I think...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2002)

They're there. They just don't show on the map as I got really lazy and haven't yet drawn the icon for them. They're appearing there during this day. Maybe _then_ I will be able to finally go to round 2.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2002)

Okay, now the crew is there and I can finally go through the second round of combat.


----------



## Valkys (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanks. I feel better now. I was worried.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2002)

Map updated to show situation after second round.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 7, 2002)

Ummm....which one is Lorec?

Before I decide what he's going to do, I want to make sure I know where he is.

Thanks


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2002)

Lorec is the blonde on the left


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 10, 2002)

I won't be able to update untill next wednesday because my exam week starts tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 10, 2002)

ok no prob. Good luck on your exames!


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 17, 2002)

*I hope you did well on your tests, Dalamar*

anyway, I became rather bored today, so I drew this picture of Velerel (hope you enjoy):






(Edit)
And, of course, it didn't work.  Oh well.  It's very impressive, I assure you, .
(/Edit)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2002)

Round 3 done, some blood shedding has happened.

Could everybody from now on post what they do the next round. This has two main purposes: 
1) I don't have to guess what _would_ the character do 
2) I know everybody has seen the update

Of course, if you can't access the net, for one reason or another, tell me and I'll run the char for that time.


----------



## kaboom (Apr 20, 2002)

Tim will cower in the corner yelling "Go Gastrono!"


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 20, 2002)

If Damon doesn't wake up Velerel will carry him back to where he was hiding and protect him, otherwise he will fight with him against the orcs.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm still waiting that Uvenelei and Sollir will post their actions, altho I do know what Grim will do.


----------



## Xael (Apr 27, 2002)

*Ship*

Hello everybody. I'm working with the ship again. 
Is there somebody in the captain's room...


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 27, 2002)

Ack, sorry:

Reg will tumble to the northwest and attack the beastie in front of Egan.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

Uh, there's nobody infront of Egan. 

I won't be able to update yet, my PC made a total crash and I had to format my HD. Meaning that I need to make the map again in .psd format.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 27, 2002)

My bad. I'll tumble northwest 10 feet (2 squares, I assume) between the orcs, and attack the one that's standing in front of the person with a blue rag on his head.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

That's Stumpy.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

The updating will take some time as my PC crashed a couple of days back and I had to format my HD, meaning that I lost the map. I'm now making it again and this time with higher graphics.

So if you have a pic of your char, try to see if you can fit it in a block of 50x50 pixels and submit it to me. Or if you have atleast minor skills in drawing, make one up yourself.


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2002)

The map is almost done. Unfortunately it's too big to load here and I need to get a free webspace to upload it.
The only thing left is character images. I'm saying again, if you have a picture of your character that you would like to see implemented to the map, send it to me. You don't have to cut it to the right size, I'll do that myself.
I'm hoping to get the update done by sunday, the latest, hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

The map is too big to load here, does any of you know where I could get free web space?


----------



## Other Guy (May 4, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I don't.


----------



## Dalamar (May 4, 2002)

I made a GeoCities wepsite.
You can reach it here 
As it says on the page, the map is the only thing it has right now. And even that isn't totally completed: most of the PCs are missing as are all NPCs. But as you can see, the map looks a LOT better than the previous.

edit--- Hmm, it seems that geocities doesn't like the size of the map. This means that I'll propably going to zip it every time and you need to download it. Hope that isn't going to bother anybody.


----------



## Dalamar (May 6, 2002)

The map is completely ready, go take a look at it. And now that you see how funny it looks when everybody is just a colorspot, you'll propably send me a pic of you character.
You can try to find one here 
or here (you need to choose night from the upper hand corner)


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

The round 4 is done (the day before yesterday, actually) and nobody has posted a thing!
The map has been updated too.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 10, 2002)

Sorry for the Dalamar, i didn't get a chance to post when i read it, a few minutes before work. I sort of forgot after that entill this morning, it's been a busy week.


----------



## Other Guy (May 10, 2002)

Oops.  Thank you very much for all of your hard work, Dalamar.  We truly appreciate it !

Also, is Damon unconscious or did he wake up?  I'm assuming he's still unconscious but I just want to make sure before I post what Velerel is about to do.  Thanks again!


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

Yes, he's unconscious. Bad roll on the d8.


----------



## Other Guy (May 11, 2002)

Ok, thank you.

In that case I'm not very sure how long the action that I posted on the game thread will take, but if it spills into the next round then that's what Velerel will be doing.


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2002)

It seems Uvenelei has forgotten this game and doesn't read his e-mail.
I sent him a reminder a couple of days back and there still is no response. I'm propably going to take control of Reg if there is no word from him in a couple of days.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 19, 2002)

Uvenelei has probably fallin victem to the peak hours user limit although that doesn't explain why he hasn't e-mailed you. Oh well, hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

It hasn't atleast completely been peak hours as I know he's been on the boards (I have you all in my buddy list). It would be really sorry to loose a player so soon.


----------



## Uvenelei (May 20, 2002)

*Sorry I'm late*

It wasn't the user limits so much as finals week and moving home, among other things. Catching up now.


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

Glad to see you're still with us, I was getting worried. I'll do the update right now unless somebody comes and takes over the computer.


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

Sorry, didn't get it done. And it will be quite tight to get it by tomorrow because I have theater training.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

No problem Dalamar , just a quick bump to the top...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2002)

*Bump again*  Hopefully this will get started again soon


----------



## Xael (Jun 2, 2002)

Well the game will hopefully speed up as our summer vacation (10 weeks) started.


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 2, 2002)

*Summer = Yay!*


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2002)

Would you believe that when my vacation finally started, I had more things to do than when school was still going . I'll try to work the round tomorrow if at all possible (I'll be at Xael's birthday party but I think that's all for me tomorrow *crosses fingers*)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 3, 2002)

Well lets all wish a happy birthday to Xael!  I can't wait to get going again myself, although for me this is the busiest time or year, i still enjoy these daily doses of gaming.

Thanks for sticking together everyone! Game on!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday Xael!


----------



## Acmite (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, Happy B-Day!


----------



## Uvenelei (Jun 4, 2002)

Yay, birthday! Happy birthday, Xael.


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 4, 2002)

*More Happiness*

Happy Birthday, Xael!


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

The round is finally done.
And don't forget to check the map


----------



## Xael (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2002)

*BUMP*ity


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 8, 2002)

Velerel will continue to drag Damon to the barrels.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2002)

I finally got the round done, after getting rid of one of the things that I hated about the map; it took a LOT of space. I simplified the background and colorspots and it dropped to less than one third of what it was.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2002)

Just a little reminder *BUMP*


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 17, 2002)

Since saying "I continue to drag Damon to the barrels" isn't really great role playing, I decided to post it here and not take up space on the game-thread.

I continue to drag Damon to the barrels,


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2002)

Just a little reminder *BUMP*


----------



## Xael (Jul 3, 2002)

*Bump*

Please post so that we can get this combat over with.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll be gone til either Friday or Saturday, but since Grim is unconscious, I don't think you'll be held up by me


----------



## Acmite (Jul 3, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> **Bump*
> 
> Please post so that we can get this combat over with. *




This is the first time I've been able to post due to the cookie problem that popped up with the old server.  Relax, man.  

Everytime there are board problems, you should expect delays in PbP games.  Plus, it was a national holiday in Canada over the weekend so I was out of town.

Lorec will continue as before.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2002)

I edited my bump from the game thread to save some posts.
Go get 'em!


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2002)

*Bump*ity


----------



## Acmite (Aug 1, 2002)

Just another bump since the game seems to be slowing....


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2002)

The next round is up. The ones that are still alive and kickin', go make your post so we can get rid of this combat.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 1, 2002)

i was just wonderin how the next update was coming along.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

Just starting to finish it. I was hoping that the last two would make a post or at least tell that they're not playing anymore, but it seems that their chars are going to just stand there and do nothing.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry about the lapse in posting.  I've responded to the active thread.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 4, 2002)

First of all, sorry for not updating. Shame on me.  

Now that we're past that, are the players still interested in continuing the game? This includes Valkys if he's still reading this thread as his character can be resurrected (or raised or whatever).


----------



## Acmite (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm interested in continuing, Dalamar.

Don't worry about the delay.  School's got to come first, nevermind other personal stuff.


----------



## Other Guy (Oct 5, 2002)

I agree with Acmite. I'm definitely interested in continuing at whatever pace is convenient for you.

Thanks,


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 8, 2002)

Now that i'm back from my unfortunate absence i'd like to continue also.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2002)

Okay, it seems that we have enough players to continue, so I'll wrap up this round during the weekend.

Osis, you might want to make your post in the mean time.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 8, 2002)

> Osis, you might want to make your post in the mean time.




Will do!


----------



## Xael (Oct 22, 2002)

**Bump**

*Bump*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 22, 2002)

Just in case you haven't noticed yet, the newest round is out there.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2002)

Somebody want to count the number of dead goblins and orcs?  By the time one of you has counted them, I should have all the loose ends of this game back in my hands and I'll be able to post a summary of the combat.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 23, 2002)

> Somebody want to count the number of dead goblins and orcs?  By the time one of you has counted them, I should have all the loose ends of this game back in my hands and I'll be able to post a summary of the combat.




YAY!   So very glad to see the game is going to survive.

Thanks, Dalamar!


----------



## Acmite (Nov 23, 2002)

Excellent!  I'm also glad to see the game hasn't died.


----------

